# WLAN Analyse



## digga (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche eine Software mit der ich mir ein WLAN ansehen kann,
soll bedeuten:

Ich möchte mich mit dem Laptop mitten in eine Halle stellen 
und sehen, ob die Signalstärke aller clients hoch genug ist, um den AP
zu erreichen gibt es da etwas??

DAnke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## MeTh (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab mal ein bischen geGoogled.

--> Vielleicht hilft dir dass


http://netstumbler.softonic.de/

LG MeTh.


----------



## pvbrowser (15 März 2008)

Ich hab hier openSUSE 10.3 mit KDE

Da werden alle erreichbare WLAN mit der zugehörigen Signalstärke angezeigt.


----------

